# STOLEN BICYCLE ALERT -- Long Beach CA -- 2/5/17 -- JC Higgins Colorflow Ladies



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 6, 2017)

*This is a first at our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride in the 10+ years we've been doing this ride - I can't stress enough to everyone - BRING A LOCK - something small - I call them a "Keep people honest lock" - just something to keep a bicycle from walking away by locking it to another riders bicycle - It's just devastating to come back to a empty spot where your well cared for prized bicycle was 

Well unfortunately a person needed this bicycle more than it's owner yesterday after our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - where the theme was "ride a ladies bicycle or wear a skirt" - The bicycle was in a line up of around 20 bicycles - some locked - some not - but since we were right next to the bicycles it seemed a impossible thought of someone walking away with one as we all ate lunch - I guess some of the group saw a odd "diversion" is what we are referring to it as now - when a light skinned black man in his early 20's laid his white with green headtube & green fender tipped modern beach cruiser bicycle down on the ground next to his target - the Colorflow - then he walked away & the people that saw him do this watched what his odd behavior was up to - well a second guy then grabbed the bicycle and went the other way - After the theft was clear - the first guy went back for his bicycle and left - about 10 minutes later the theft was realized when someone noticed the bike was not in the line up anymore - WTF - A**HOLE thieves are lurking & are opportunist who are getting more bold in their ways it seems 

Thieves don't think of anything but getting cash for all their wrong doings - flip quick - I doubt they even know values of what they grab - to them it's quick cash 

PLEASE KEEP YOU EYES & EARS OPEN FOR THIS VERY UNIQUE ORIGINAL JC HIGGINS BICYCLE - This is one of the best in the hobby - Lets us all work together to find Martyn's bicycle - PLEASE CHECK YOUR LOCAL PAWN SHOPS _ THRIFT STORES _ BICYCLE SHOPS _ SWAPMEETS _ CAR SHOWS _ LOCAL NETWORKS _ BICYCLE FORUMS _ FACEBOOK _ CRAIGSLIST - 

This bicycle will turn up - not many around - If you see it just put another bicycle lock on it - call the police - the person with the bicycle is not necessarily the bike thief - they might be a good person who purchased it not knowing it was stolen - get the police involve & sort it out with them - grab the images of this bike for your smart phone or device so you can compare the nicks & scratches on the original paint & decals which will be proof it's the same bicycle - 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP ON GETTING THE WORD OUT TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW - Ride Vintage - Frank 




*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2017)

PLEASE SHARE THESE PICS WITH EVERYONE ... thank you


----------

